# IBS, Hormones and Breast Pain



## Deb Pewterbaugh (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi! I'm new to this board, but what I've seen so far is wonderful.From what I've read here (and what I've noticed myself) there does seem to be a link betweenIBS and hormones. Has anyone had experience with breast pain along with their IBS. The type I'm talking about is on the outer edges -- mainly toward my arms and at the bottom of mymy breasts. It always seemed to be hormone related, but is aggravated by chocolate







I also experience joint pain in my hands that my GP tells me is osterarthritis, but it just doesn't seem right.I can't help but think that all of it is related. Now in addition to all that, my stomach hasdeveloped a pooch (always flat before) and I seem bloated all the time. I was starting to worry again that something drastic was wrong until I found this bulletin this morning.Oh, one more thing (thanks for being patient) during the night when I wake up and need topee (urinate seems so stuffy), I have abdominal muscle aches that vary in intensity and get sore. Anyone out there have this?Thanks for listening. I know I've rambled and this is somewhat disjointed and long.Deb


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi DebI'm sorry I can't offer any advice, just wanted to say welcome


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Deb,And welcome to the BB! Ok, let's do this one at a time:1) The breast pain - I also have tender breasts a good week before my period starts, mine is hormone related. It doesn't seem like breast pain would be related to IBS...but then again, I guess they don't know all that much about IBS, so who knows?







2) The joint pain in your hand - Have you taken anti-inflammatories for it? I was thinking it could be fibromyalgia or chronic fatigue syndrome -related, but if it were it would be more widespread in your body, so my guess is the doctor is probably right. It quite likely could be arthritis, I know a girl who is 19 and has osteo-arthritis.







If you haven't tried over-the-counter anti-inflammatories (like advil) I would try that. If that doesn't work for you, tell your doctor you need a prescription for it. There are lots of drugs out there for arthritis pain! 3) The abdominal cramps related to peeing - I get bad cramps if I hold my pee too long too. It has an actual name, but basically is "irritable bladder". I can't remember the name right now, but it's inter-something cystitis. Not a big deal, but a pain in the butt. All that being said, I would also advise you that whenever you have new symptoms, or the symptom intensity changes you should always see your doctor about it. New symptoms or more intense symptoms can help a doctor see the progression of an organic illness quite possibly. You can also get whatever medications you need to help you manage your symptoms. Again, welcome to the BB, I hope this helped! (Talk to your doctor







)~Mrs. Mason


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Deb, all or most of the things you mention sound like they could be hormonally related. Are you past age 35? I'm in the general perimenopausal age bracket, but I really developed bunches of symptoms a couple years ago for reasons other than age, I feel: I got soooo thin (which is another story altogether) and believe because of that that I gradually lost my stores of hormones and may have been going into premature menopause. Well, I reversed that, through gradual weight/fat gain and by using progesterone cream. As such, my aches and pains, and even bladder pressure/irritability, are fewer too (though I still have plenty of other problems, mind you).


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

As far as the breast pain goes, one thing that may help is taking Vit E and avoiding caffeine. I have fibrocystic breasts, and this seems to help. I know that is not IBS, but it may help in the same way.I definately have Irritable bladder at times too. It alternates between bowel and bladder urgency, although not all the time.Hope you're feeling better.Jeanne


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiAmm so glad I found this post. I have UC & have been on & off lowish steroid doses for almost a year. Am now on IMuran, an immunosuppressant.Since last week have had breast pain as described in the first post, also PMT tho' am only mid cycle.As steroids are hormones maybe they're affecting it? My consultant seemed to go blank when I mentioned it today.I have vit' E in my multivit' & take flaxseed oil. I do eat small amounts of chocolate (dark on rice cakes as can't have wheat or dairy). ALso have an organic chocolate drink. Will try cutting these out.Any other ideas or theories'd be appreciated. I can't see any lumps or bumps but my stomach is bloated (nothing new there).


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiAmm so glad I found this post. I have UC & have been on & off lowish steroid doses for almost a year. Am now on IMuran, an immunosuppressant.Since last week have had breast pain as described i the first post, also PMT tho' am only mid cycle.As steroids are hormones maybe they are affecting it? My consultant seemed to go blank when I mentioned it today.I have vit' E in my multivit & take flaxseed oil. I do eat small amounts of chocolate (dark on rice cakes as can't have wheat or dairy). ALso have an organic chocolate drink. Will try cutting these out.Any other ideas or theories'd be appreciated. I can't see any lumps or bumps but my stomach is bloated (nothing new there).


----------

